
Disney's 'Physical Face Cloning' produces the ultimate photo-realistic robots - boopsie
http://www.digitaltrends.com/lifestyle/disney-clones-human-faces-onto-robots/
======
bunderbunder
Despite how much awesomeness goes into it, the final product sadly leaves me
unable to think of anything but two words: uncanny valley.

~~~
marquis
I often wonder what will happen to us, to our human psyche, to the media, when
that threshold is crossed and we no longer know if an actor (in the objective
sense) is human or not. It terrifies me and yet I hope I live to see it.

~~~
swalsh
You'll know, because the person helping you at the store is friendly, and
actually helpful.

~~~
akldfgj
You can't put lipstick on a paperclippy.

------
michaelpinto
What's interesting about this is that this was in fact a dream that Disney
himself had, in the last years of his life he was very focused on Audio-
Animatronics: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio-Animatronics>

------
seanalltogether
Is motion capture not capable of recording full lip movement? The facial
muscles look correct, but the lips are dead. For instance I noticed the 3d
mesh lips don't pucker outwards when saying words like "you"

~~~
akldfgj
More likely the motor/skeleton can't actuate movement in the lips as well,
since they stick out from the face.

------
silentific
Disney surpasses skynet's wildest ambitions. Invents more realistic facial
expressions than Schwarzenegger.

~~~
sukuriant
The facial expressions did look eerily like Stalone's, yes.

------
stcredzero
"Life Model Decoy"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Model_Decoy>

------
caublestone
Yet another incredible project out of Disney that belongs in the future. When
did they get back to focusing on the world of tomorrow?

